# Northern California Jacobins Need Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Forwarded from the doves-pigeons list.

Terry

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Tammy Azzaro 
To: [email protected] 
Cc: [email protected] 
Sent: Saturday, July 31, 2004 12:20 PM
Subject: bird placement

Hi Carol, 



Thanks so much for contacting us. We do actually have a pair of Jacobin Pigeons we are trying to find placement for very quickly. They are currently at a local shelter and the shelter reps. are telling us they need them out soon due to lack of space. I was wondering if you might be open to consider taking them in even on a temp. basis. It sounds like you may have a really nice environment for these guys. We would work through the protocol as best as we could as fast as we could. We generally require a class, interview, application, etc. prior to adoption but I am concerned that these birds may be facing euthanasia so I would like to get them placed asap.

If you wouldn’t mind giving me a call at (650)291-5504, we can discuss it further.

Thanks so much,

Tammy
Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

are u still looking for a home for the birds?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

As far as I know the birds are still available. Anyone interested in adopting them would need to contact the Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue group to find out for sure and make arrangements.

Terry


----------



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

*jacobins have been adopted*

These jacobins have been adopted. Thank you!


----------

